# Aruban Scorpions



## ShredderEmp (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm going to Aruba in a few days and I wanted to know what scorpion species are there. I found that there was one called Centruroides testaceus arubensis, and then another called Centruroides simplex, and then this http://www.doaj.org/doaj?func=abstract&id=892302 confused me. Is one misidentified as another making them now one? If so, what is the new name? Basically all I need is this clarification and any other species I might find in the forest.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 25, 2012)

It seems that C. testaceus arubensis is no longer a valid species, and was replaced by C. simplex...I'm certainly not very knowledgeable about taxonomy, but it seems that there are a lot of subspecies that need more clarification or are invalid...

The only species listed on The Scorpion Fauna is C. testaceus arubensis, and the site hasn't been updated for quite a while, so this doesn't mean much. You could check The Scorpion Files to see if a species is still considered valid.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 25, 2012)

I found C. simplex and C. testaceus, but C. testaceus arubensis wasn't listed. Would that be because C. testaceus arubensis is a subspecies, or it no longer exists?


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 25, 2012)

The later, I would think; it's no longer valid, as that paper clarified.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks for that, I just wasn't sure.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 26, 2012)

C.testaceus is rather common over there and you can find Didymocentrus species, whip spiders and Scolopendra gigantea....never heard of C.simplex.....
Enjoy "the happy island"...
Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 26, 2012)

So there are more species, yay. Also, I've seen many websites link them to Aruba, so I'm gonna say they are, but I may just not find any.


----------

